# 25th U.S. Indoor Championships 2004



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

are you ready to race!!!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Is there going to be any up to the minute coverage at any websites this year? I like to be able to see who's doing what.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

Let the madness begin!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

probably should of posted my site
which will have heats and main results in text format this year no more result pictures!!!!!!

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com 

also have the track layout on my site track buliding pictures soon


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

posted pictures of the track building and am I sure I want to know what eli was thinking? and if you see theses guys tell them thanks for laying the track down.

Terry Rott
Chuck Lonergan
Jody Flipse
Eli Ezrow
Walter Henderson
sorry if I missed someone

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

posted the heats listings and wholey crap it's in text format!!!!! no more crappy pictures this year it's windows autoscore! might even have some practice heat laps for the fast guys. do you guys need the address


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

posted 4 round practice laps 

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I usually make all the local races for blow by blow coverage with pictures and stories... but this year I am tied to the store for all the holiday shoppers. :drunk: Thanks for the updates Nash! Looks exciting as ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

last round of practice laptimes posted and updated heat listings. round one starts at 7am sharp

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com

another note only personals next year at the champs


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey

could you put race the lap times are from? are the times you have listed only the fast guy from that race, or are they grouped together?

i am trying to keep track of my friends.

one more question, will you post the finishing order from the heats?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

sorry that's all I got on the laptimes the sheet has start times next to it second round started at 2:30pm and third round started at 9:30 
as for the qualifing results yes I will be posting that and each heat results for all 52 heats. you need to look at the heat listing page to find your friend and figure out what heat they are in. the heat results will be listed by heat number like heat 27 is the first heat of stock 12th.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

posted all the round one laps from all 52 heats in case you missed it.

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rick, I for one wanted to thank you for doing all this for all of us, and especially for those that can't be here. You do an awesome job, and it's greatly appreciated!!

John


----------



## hyena boy (Apr 29, 2002)

hey thank you for posting it by qualifying order, it makes it very nice to find friends.

thank you for all your doing, since i can not be there i can know the score.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

actually it's robert so your tagline fits even more so.:thumbsup:

your welcome


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey good luck to all the locals who are there! Wish I could be there!!! I visited earlier in the week but now i am sitting in texas for work! oh well theres always next year!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

heat listing after resort with freq changes

posted to

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

round 2 is posted to
http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

got the qualifying listing after three rounds

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

posted all the heat results for round 3....

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

I have the main listings and the qualifying results but not the round 4 laptimes I'm going to bed because I'm up in in 16 and 21 and the mains start at 8am

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

ralph burch JR wins Tspec "A" and the $1000 from Ernie!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 47 -- STOCK TOURING - A Main -- 
started
* 1 STEPHEN SOBOTTKA 
* 4 JEFF CUFFS 
* 6 MIKE PULFER 
* 3 RAY DARROCH 
* 7 CHUCK LONERAGAN 
* 8 CHRIS MAZZOLA 
* 5 ANDREW ELLIS 
* 9 AARON BOMIA 
* 0 BOBBY FLACK 
* 2 DAVE JOHNSON


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 48 -- MASTERS TOURING - A Main 
started
1 ELI EZROW 
* 0 MIKE MARSHALL
* 6 RICK WORTH
* 2 RAY HUANG 
* 7 BOB SCHOENAU
* 3 JIM PIERSOL 
9 TOM ESPOSITO
* 4 JUNIOR NORTON 
* 5 TYREE PHILLIPS 
* 8 SKIP STARKEY


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 49 -- MOD TOURING - A Main -- 
started 
2 JOSH CYRUL 
1 PAUL LEMIUEX 
3 MIKE DUMUS 
* 4 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 
0 BARRY BAKER 
* 8 BRIAN KINWALD 
* 7 RALPH BURCH 
* 9 MATT FRANCIS 
* 6 TODD HODGE 
* 5 CHRIS TOSOLINI


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 50 -- 1/12 MASTERS - A Main -- 
started
1 ELI EZROW 
* 8 SKIP STARKEY 
* 4 CHUCK LONERGAN 
* 3 FRANK CALANDRA JR 
* 2 TERRY ROTT 
* 9 JIM PIERSOL 
* 7 BUD BARTOS 
* 0 RAY HUANG 
* 6 KELLY BEAN 
* 5 JUNIOR NORTON


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 51 -- 1/12 STOCK - A Main -- 
started
* 3 MARK SMYKA 
* 2 PAUL CICCRELLO 
* 1 RAY DARROCH 
4 WAYNE GERBER JR 
* 5 CHRIS MAZZOLA 
* 7 JARI TARKILA
6 JEFF CUFFS 
* 8 VICKY BLACKSTOCK 
9 JEFF DAYGER 
* 0 MIKE PULFER


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Race # 52 -- 1/12 MODIFIED - A Main --
started
* 4 JOSH CYRUL
* 5 MIKE DUMAS
1 MIKE BLACKSTOCK
* 6 ANDY MOORE
* 2 JON ORR
* 7 PAUL LEMIUEX
* 0 RYAN CAVALIERI
* 9 MIKE MCMAHON
* 8 MIKE LUFASO
* 3 BARRY BAKER

in case you missed it

I'll have more pictures and laptimes and some other stuff all this week wait till you see the other stuff.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nash, you DA man!


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks a bunch Nash! 
the other sites promised updates.... all I saw was useless pics. You delivered the results! It was great to see how our friends were doing all weekend.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

I posted 50 more shots to my site under last shots.

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com

laptimes for the mains to come soon.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Nash, you DA man!


thanks greg just wait for the video!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

DC71 said:


> Thanks a bunch Nash!
> the other sites promised updates.... all I saw was useless pics. You delivered the results! It was great to see how our friends were doing all weekend.


no problem. promoting the sport that I love makes it easy.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

check out the lap times for the mains. the only place to get them is!

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Great job on covering Cleveland! Thanks for keeping everyone updated on qualifiers, mains and pics!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Hank, coming for you, as long as you have been in this business that's a great compliment.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

NashRCracer said:


> thanks greg just wait for the video!


really?????:dude:


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

I noticed that the mains were pretty rough on Sunday. I know it's Cleveland-Style and all, but is it time for a penalty box or something?

(Which I would've gladly sat in after I took Greg out on Friday, by the way--sorry again, Greg)


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Collins, I know what your intentions were, It's all good bro!!! Some things are "racing deals" other are not..... See you at Novak...


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

who was looking for some video???? how about the 12th Mod "A" main? find it at

http://cleveland.nashrcracer.com


----------

